# Union shop hired non union guy.



## Aplumberswife (Oct 16, 2011)

So Doug took a job with a union company, but he has never been union before. They said they would help him join, but I am not sure how this works. Any advice?


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

When I first started plumbing many years ago, I worked for a small non-union shop with absolutely no benefits. I had several friends in the union. They talked me into joining. I was hired within 2 days by one of the largest union shops in our area. They had me go to the hall and sign up, there was a small fee. Several years later I am happy with my decision to join due to the benefits and the right to collective bargaining. Not to mention at least in our area, the education through the union hall is hands down better than that of any local tech. college.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I was hired into a union shop when I was nonunion they ended up sponsoring me. I was doing service work there at the time. If your doing new construction they may have you go through the unions apprenticeship program if they have one. I'm not sure about all unions.


----------



## PlumberShep (Sep 22, 2010)

Aplumberswife said:


> Any advice?


Yes.Tell your Hubby to asked the people that hired him.Are you a plumber as well? If not, why are you posting here?


----------



## Aplumberswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Good question. I have been a partner in Doug's business for the past 2.5 yrs. so with him taking this new job, his business will close. So you guys tell me, can I still participate in the zone?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Aplumberswife said:


> Good question. I have been a partner in Doug's business for the past 2.5 yrs. so with him taking this new job, his business will close. So you guys tell me, can I still participate in the zone?


 Having participated in the day to day running of a Plumbing Company, you're a welcome addition as far as I'm concerned.:thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Aplumberswife said:


> Good question. I have been a partner in Doug's business for the past 2.5 yrs. so with him taking this new job, his business will close. So you guys tell me, can I still participate in the zone?


As long as you don't tell my wife that she is eligible to join, besides you were already veted


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Aplumberswife said:


> Good question. I have been a partner in Doug's business for the past 2.5 yrs. so with him taking this new job, his business will close. So you guys tell me, can I still participate in the zone?


Yes, you can...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Aplumberswife said:


> ....So you guys tell me, can I still participate in the zone?


:yes:

We *ALL* depend on the insight and knowledge that Plumbing Business non-field-workers (employees, managers, and owners) can provide (even though some stubbornly refuse to admit it).

For all our sakes, don't stop sharing your knowledge and experience with us.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Aplumberswife said:


> Good question. I have been a partner in Doug's business for the past 2.5 yrs. so with him taking this new job, his business will close. So you guys tell me, can I still participate in the zone?


Yes your welcome as long as you come to Texas and help me run my plumbing bizz when I get my masters !!! Lol.


----------



## Aplumberswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Brooklyn- your secret is safe with me.

Tx - as long as you pay for all travel and expenses.... And I'm expensive. Lol, thats why Doug had to find a union gig.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

A lot of you guys mention that you started non-union and then got in,how long ago was this.I wonder if you would be accepted as fast now with most halls having 30-40-50% of the members on the out of work list............


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I have never been union but went and tested for it several years ago. Aced the test and could just buy my card. Was told my wage and it was less than I was making at time. now many years later I wish I had joined back then. I have several buddies in the Local 8 here in KC but you cant buy in any more you have to do your 4 years.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

You can always get into the union , you just have to know the right people.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Aplumberswife said:


> So Doug took a job with a union company, but he has never been union before. They said they would help him join, but I am not sure how this works. Any advice?


 




He'll need to remember to pay his monthly union dues, (after he's initiated into the local). This will keep him in good standing.

If he hasn't already told you, union guys and gals get pensions down the road. But he'll have to be vested. Some unions, like mine, require (5) years of service to become vested.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> You can always get into the union , you just have to know the right people.


Wrong


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Wrong





playme1979 said:


> You can always get into the union , you just have to know the right people.


You got that right U666A It not who you know... its who you blow that counts


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I've had friends work at union shops with the future promise of getting their card only to be strung along. 
I also have happy union friends 

Good luck


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Aplumberswife said:


> Good question. I have been a partner in Doug's business for the past 2.5 yrs. so with him taking this new job, his business will close. So you guys tell me, can I still participate in the zone?


 You have valuable experience we could all benefit from no doubt. Some brownies on friday's would be a plus also!


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> He'll need to remember to pay his monthly union dues, (after he's initiated into the local). This will keep him in good standing.
> 
> If he hasn't already told you, union guys and gals get pensions down the road. But he'll have to be vested. Some unions, like mine, require (5) years of service to become vested.


 
My current employer actually pays my union dues straight to the hall. The only time I actually had to cut a check for dues is when I first signed up and again when I was laid off for 6 months.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Aplumberswife said:


> Good question. I have been a partner in Doug's business for the past 2.5 yrs. so with him taking this new job, his business will close. So you guys tell me, can I still participate in the zone?


You can stay, you just need to answer a few simple questions that would help us to deal with Doug a little better.

1. Does he wear a fanny pack?

2. Does he tend to sit down to pee? 

3. Does he read romance novels?

Welcome aboard!:laughing:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

U666A said:


> Wrong



Yea well sorry buddy but your WRONG, I run a union shop and I can hire union or non union. The non union guys have 90 days to prove themselves at that point, I myself can decide to either send them to the hall to make them union or send em down the road, so your wrong . It is who you know.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

playme1979 said:


> Yea well sorry buddy but your WRONG, I run a union shop and I can hire union or non union. The non union guys have 90 days to prove themselves at that point, I myself can decide to either send them to the hall to make them union or send em down the road, so your wrong . It is who you know.


In order to get scale here, you have to buy a book. No book and you make laborers pay. How many licensed plumbers do you know willing to work for that?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I pay my non union journeymen about 4 dollars less an hour than my union journeymen all unions aren't the same just like all union company's aren't the same .


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Like I said when we get real busy and I have to hire non union guys for out of town work I have 90 days to either make em union or send em down the road .


----------

